

Microsoft: Windows Phones Do Not Store Location History  - Apocryphon
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2384239,00.asp
Could privacy be a killer app?
======
timfpark
and that is just the tip of the iceberg on things it doesn't do. bam!

------
kmfrk
Cute, but true.

I doubt that they're going to tout Windows Phone as the phone to go with for
privacy and security, though. That would indubitably bite them in the ass.

------
johns
No wonder the location lookups are so slow.

------
stevoo
Windows Phone does not store location. The virus found in the do that for them
:D

------
Apocryphon
Is privacy the killer app?!?

------
vipivip
"Do Not" do a million other things.

------
tomkarlo
However, they also probably have scores of undocumented security holes yet to
be discovered. Choose your poison.

------
jameskilton
Of course it doesn't save it locally, it gets immediately streamed to
Microsoft!

